
An Obituary for Suto - Nimsical
https://medium.com/@ngardideh/an-obituary-for-suto-a-product-71684691e2b7
======
notimetorelax
Thanks for sharing this.

From product perspective I don’t understand why would I prefer textual
representation of the bot to Amazon’s imagery? One selling point could be
human like AI to better understand what to look for, but this is really hard.

